# Controlling Pig Smell



## rhody (Jul 7, 2009)

We have two feeder pigs that we are raising to butcher. I'm looking for any ideas on keeping the smell manageable. I try to cover the manure with straw and grass clippings. I've heard some say to bury the manure in a pit. Any other ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 7, 2009)

I keep the pen cleaned and so far it's been good. I also think what you feed them makes a difference.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 7, 2009)

keeping the pens clean is the only way i know of keeping the smell down.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Jul 7, 2009)

and move them further away
;-)


----------



## justusnak (Jul 8, 2009)

Feed has a lot to do with thier smell. Hog feed and corn will produce a pig smell.....scraps from the kitchen will produce a septic tank smell. You can always spread lime over thier "poo corners" thats what we do..and the smell is minimal.


----------



## rhody (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks for the tip on lime. I've tried spreading wood shavings and some straw in their corners.


----------



## Rvrfshr (Oct 28, 2011)

rhody said:
			
		

> We have two feeder pigs that we are raising to butcher. I'm looking for any ideas on keeping the smell manageable. I try to cover the manure with straw and grass clippings. I've heard some say to bury the manure in a pit. Any other ideas? Thanks.


Chlorophyl decreases "pig smell".   If you can afford or have available to you at a low price, add alfalfa hay to their diet.  Alfalfa is a legume and very high in protein which converts to growth fairly quick.  

Once upon a time, a friend and I finished one off with alafalfa & fermented corn.  Did the job of growing it out and finishing it at 400 lbs in 7 months, and kept the smell down.  

Any green grass that you can spread over, around and in your pen will help staunch the aroma of freshly baked pig offal.  

If your weather is moderate, try raising your animal when the temps are not so hot, but not real cold.


----------

